# Manga



## Durelle (Aug 16, 2018)

Dunno if this is the right section but here we go.

I read quiet a bit of Manga and are looking for suggestions.

Completed manga would be preferred.

Slice of Life
Sports
Fantasy

Anything with a good story, some romance is nice to (not looking for hentai oe over the top perverted stuff)

Fre examples of things I read our currently reading.

My hero academia (boku no hero academia)
Hajime no ippo
Bleach
Naruto
One punch man
Nisekoi
Shaman King
The sacred blacksmith

Open to suggestions


----------



## Cyan (Aug 16, 2018)

Usagi drop (real life, child adoption)
Kimi ni todoke (romance)
ore monogatari. (romance)
nisekoi (yakuza/romance) you already read it
Nana (real life, adulthood problems) but it's unfinished. we will probably never see the end. the Anime has a somewhat probable ending, not sure this is where the author wanted to end the manga. The author stopped releasing anything, while she had a lot of series. She's probably ill and can't draw anymore. You can read all previous series from her too.

I listed romance because you mentioned it, but that's only a very small list, there are so many manga you can just pick randomly !
get a list based on the story's genre and pick one.

or some manga from Saki Hiwatari, which I love. the author has her own writing style which might not be of everybody's taste, and always mix two story's time together (past/present, or present/future, real life/fantasy life, earth/other location (to not spoil), etc.) and characters have a connection in each.
Try "please save my earth" (PSME) or "global garden".
(don't start with reincarnation2, it's sequel to PSME)
her main genre is human relation and position in life, ecology and fantastic.


if you're up to horror, you can try Gyo, and other manga from same author (junji ito) like the short "enigma or emigarata fault" to start soft.
(maybe too perverted, but not in a sexy way, more in a psychological mental illness way)

if you're looking for shounen, maybe Claymore.
or Gunnm (Battle Angel Alita), and Gunnm last order, which will have a movie adaptation at the end of the year.

more light hearted shounen ? Black cat.

or futuristic shounen ? Akira (soon! Olympic game at tokyo in 2020! he knew it in 80's right?)

looking for fantasy ? try Clamp's manga (RG Veda to xxxholic)

Sports series ? "Major" for baseball, but there are a lot more author I didn't read (foot, boxing, racing, tennis, etc.)
or any manga from Mitsuru Adachi. He has a funny habit : he re-use the same chara design in all his series, but it's different people's situation and names. it's just the same design, not the same story. I'd recommend starting with his 3 "Short program" series. compilation of small stories of 2-3 pages.


or something different : Version (one shot), from Hisashi sakahuchi

edit:
please, let me know which one you tried, and what you though about it.
there are so many to recommend that it's not really a definitive list. like I said : pick randomly ! you'll be surprised


----------



## Durelle (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll take a look at the romance ones for sure thank you.

I'm not into horror at all.

Major is probably my favorite baseball anime, I watched all of it from stay to finish. Has such a satisfying ending. 

The shounen you mentioned are they complete? Or still ongoing.

But I'll take a look at all the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 16, 2018)

They are all complete, except "last order" which I don't know. I stopped following it due to publisher's change and translator's change for French's releases.

I recommend Nana, even if we will never get an ending


----------



## Durelle (Aug 17, 2018)

I started reading "cross game" it's really good, and sad, but good. Since you suggested Mitsuru Adachi I remember seeing this manga at a comic book store a few years back, not regretting it so far


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

cross game is sad yeah.
I started watching (yeah, anime) for baseball, but it's more relationship oriented.

Mitsuru adachi is doing a lot of similar stories, with a lost friend. I'm glad you like it 
"Touch" is older, and might have more sport in it, more different characters too. Touch is one of my favorite from this author, probably because it was the first one I seen from him.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

It's weird Mitsuru Adachi writes always kind of the same go for Koshien, rivals with a common love interest, protagonist with similar defining characteristics to their personality (somewhat reserved not really showy compared with your common sports manga MC, putting others before themselves etc.) story but I always like it nonetheless. And it is not only the MC, I mean the shortstop is generally the comic relief and the same type of comic relief.

I am not sure what I like the most from him, but perhaps it is H2 or Cross Game.

Also, I recommend:

Completed:
Monster (thriller?)
Maison Ikkoku (romance?)

Ongoing:
Chihayafuru (sports??? / romance?)
Space Brothers (slice of life / space?)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

space brothers is still ongoing?
I knew only the anime, and I was sad it ended.
I'm interesting to read it now to see what's next. We even had our young (39 years old) french astronaut going to space last year, it was like following both him and that series at the same time and seeing what he was doing 
I always wondered and wanted to ask if he knew about that story. he seems to like SciFi and movies, maybe he heard about Space brothers too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> space brothers is still ongoing?
> I knew only the anime, and I was sad it ended.
> I'm interesting to read it now to see what's next. We even had our young (39 years old) french astronaut going to space last year, it was like following both him and that series at the same time


It gets released so slowly.
If you happen to have a Crunchyroll account, then you can read it in their manga app up to the last chapter.
Otherwise you can go to those "free" manga sites, but their translations are 20+ chapters behind.
It goes on and it is great and it has come a long way.
The anime ended in chapter 187, and the manga right now is around chapter 321, so you have quite a bit to read.


----------



## Durelle (Sep 12, 2018)

@Cyan i just finished reading "Cross Game"  was sooooo good. so ill check out more stuff from Adachi, but first ill take a look at Usagi drop or Kimi that you suggested.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2018)

Durelle said:


> Dunno if this is the right section but here we go.
> 
> I read quiet a bit of Manga and are looking for suggestions.
> 
> ...


MÄR (Marchen Awakens Romance) is pretty good (fantasy), mostly story early on with some epic action later on, there is a sequel too called something like MÄR Omega but I haven't read that yet.
I really liked .hack//Legend of the Twilight and I'm guessing the other .hack// manga is equally good (not sure how many there are, but LotT is a 3 volume series that's self contained, they're all set in the same universe though)


----------



## Durelle (Sep 12, 2018)

ill definitely keep it in mind, are they complete?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hitoribocchi no OO Seikatsu
Flying Witch
New Game!
Sakamoto desu ga?
Laid-Back Camp
Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san
My Hero Academia
My Hero Academia Vigilantes
Gabriel Dropout
Majyo to Houki to Kurobuchi Megane
Assassination Classroom
Food Wars!
How to Raise a Boring Girlfriend
Neeko wa Tsurai yo
Monthly Girls' Nozaki-kun


----------



## Durelle (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow that's a big list lol. But I'm trying to keep ongoing manga limited. I'd rather read a complete series.

Although saying that I am reading my hero academia and watching it.

I watched up to the current episode of food wars, is the manga just as good?


----------



## Cyan (Sep 12, 2018)

Mär heaven was fun, but I felt it was too much "battle .. battle and battle to become strong enough to do the final battle" 
I don't know if it's because I watched only the anime, I didn't read the manga.

I didn't know there were a sequel. I'll search what I can find about Omega 

And I know none of Joe's list.
I didn't follow anime/manga releases for few years.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

*Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!*


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

Last manga I read was Code Geass. I'm not going to read another one until maybe that Nintendo Switch thingy.


----------



## myanime002 (Oct 27, 2018)

I began perusing "cross amusement" it's great, and miserable, yet great. Since you recommended Mitsuru Adachi I saw this manga at a comic book shop a couple of years back, not thinking twice about it up until this point 1


----------

